# Iver Johnson cranks



## Shannonc (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a late 1930's Iver Johnson and I want to remove the cranks to re grease them. Any pointers? I have removed lots of different cranks but never any like these anybody out there know how to do it?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm on my phone so copy/paste is a waste. Check out Krautwaggen's links of many of the Iver catalogs.  Some have exploded assembly views of the bottom bracket.  If no one else replies in kind by time I get on a computer, I'll get more info for you then. 

Cheers!
Wally


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 21, 2014)

A couple of us Iver  collectors did a little how to a couple months back. Personally, I like the "tie rod" separator. If you can heat the arm with a propane torch first, it'll make the removal easier.  If you haven't tried already,, the little slotted nut is left hand thread. Homemade tools. In 20 years collecting Iver, I've never seen factory type tools that may have actually been used. The last pic is an original wrench for slotted nut and b.b. locknut.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, how can I get one of those wrenches? Oh, wait....  I'm still working on these for a few folks.  You're not forgotten....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 21, 2014)

The Nut is Reverse thread so RIGHT to loosen! Same with the rest of the parts on the non drive side of the crank (assuming that's the side the nut is on)

The cone holding the chainring to the drive side arm is regular thread (left-Loosen)

Scotts tie rod separator is a good idea if the arm won't come off with a bit of gentle prying. You can put a piece of wood on the seat and down tube to pry against to keep from damaging the tubes.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine's much older, but it sounds like it's pretty much the same thing (just with the nut on the other side of the crank). I took a 1" wide (unhardened steel) chisel/heavy duty paint scraper and ground out the center of the blade to clear the bolt in the middle of the slot. I then used a vise grip to grab the blade and turn it in the slot. For the nut, I ground a wrench thinner to fit.


----------

